# tonic water



## evan80

I am 28 weeks pregnant and since yesterday I have been getting severe leg cramps. Someone suggested tonic water to help with leg cramps but i have read conflicting articles about its safety in pregnancy as it contains quinine.

So is it safe to drink tonic water in pregnancy? Is there anything else which would help against leg cramps?


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Evan 

I have advised this in the past. Here is the NHS advice 



We asked toxicologists at the Food Standards Agency (FSA) about quinine in tonic water and here is their summary:

There is no official advice on the safety of quinine in tonic water in pregnancy, although the FSA recommends sticking to moderate consumption.

Quinine is available in 200g and 300g tablets for use medicinally as an antimalarial. Side effects, including uterine contractions, have been reported in women taking very high doses of quinine tablets, though the effect appears to be mild and quinine is considered to be safe for use in pregnancy as an anti-malaria drug.

Quinine in tonic water is at a much weaker level of approximately 80 mg quinine hydrochloride/L. The safety of quinine as a flavouring in soft drinks has been evaluated by independent expert committees including the WHO and they have concluded that it is safe to use at current levels up to a maximum of 100mg/L. The lowest level of intake at which an adverse effect was observed was an effect on eyesight at 120 mg/day which is equivalent to approximately 1.5 L tonic water. 

Hope that helps (from the NHS choices website) 

Kaz xxxx


----------

